# Meet Hegel:)



## grre (Jun 11, 2019)

A month ago I decided instead of using the 25gal I got online for a fish tank (at least right now) I decided to get a hamster. I had a few hamsters/gerbils when I was a child so I already knew the care guidelines as well. But if anyone has any suggestion about hamster care/feeding I'd be happy to hear . 
He's been doing well and steadily gaining weight. I feed him his seeds every day + usually some form of vegetable, although he's not a big fan of cucumber...he likes green beans, carrots, sweet potato, and just recently he stopped liking avocado (no idea why). 
He's very friendly and sociable, at bit nervous at first but I handled him at least once a day so he's very used to me now, I can hand feed him and usually have him on my lap for a bit while I answer emails or watch tv. I even took him outside yesterday which I think he enjoyed until he heard some birds...








This is him inside my printer (also snacking) 








I wish I could find a site similar to this one for hamster care, but I've been struggling to find a good one. The community here is great and very informative, especially when I first started fish keeping...please let me know if anyone knows of any links.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! What a charming little fellow!



grre said:


> please let me know if anyone knows of any links.


Hamsters101 . com is a site that could be useful for you  including care and feeding.


----------



## grre (Jun 11, 2019)

Mbpoppy said:


> Hi! What a charming little fellow!
> 
> 
> Hamsters101 . com is a site that could be useful for you  including care and feeding.


Thank you! I will be sure to check it out!


----------



## grre (Jun 11, 2019)

Little update here  here is a video of Hegel and Sisyphus meeting for the first time... way too funny. Look at how unaware Hegel is of Sisyphus's existence, and then there is Sisyphus (obviously very aware) just eyeballing him like crazy...people say fish don't have an expression but I mean I think his face (especially at the end) says it all HAHA 

ips-F1092AE8-9E25-40AC-B4A1-27D96399E839.mov

 Also in case anyone was wondering how Hegel himself is doing...heres a picture of him glaring at me after I changed around some of his bedding last night (and he subsequently refused to go back in his den and sleep wanted me to feel guilty)


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

What fun, and quite an update lol, thanks very much for posting !


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

When you can, get him one of those Hamster exercise balls. Mine really seemed to enjoy zipping around the house. They even figured out how to reverse direction when against a wall or in a corner.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

LOL great video! Your betta’s expression really was funny. People used to tell me my snakes had no expressions but I swear they did. I think my bettas do, even my husband swears that one specific female betta glares at him when he walks by the tank. XD


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

X skully X said:


> one specific female betta glares at him when he walks by the tank


lol


----------

